# Freeze/Crash when select DishOnline? (622)



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I got my Netgear XE102 Homeplug adapter from EBay today and got it setup on my router (Linksys WRT54GL) and one of my receivers (ViP622).

The 622 successfully gets an IP address, and I can go into Diagnostics and it comes back Broadband OK.

When I try to go into DishOnline from the Dish On Demand menu, however, the box seems to freeze. The Homeplug "in the house" connection light does not blink, and the only way out seems to be to soft-reset the 622.

Any ideas? I've searched and can't seem to find anything similar.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, it's odd but the problem seems to have resolved itself. Not sure what the deal is but it's working great now.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

phobos512 said:


> Well, it's odd but the problem seems to have resolved itself. Not sure what the deal is but it's working great now.


I had similar problems at first. The 622 would seem to lock up (I say seem to because usually it would come back after a very long time) if the internet connection was marginal. This can happen if the 622 is not plugged directly into the power outlet or if there is noise on the power circuit, like from a light dimmer. The Netgear XE102 Powerline Encryption Utility (available on the Netgear web site) will show you the quality of your connection, number of dropped packets, bit rate, etc. I ran a CAT-5 cable to a different wall outlet for the XE102 and plugged the 622 directly in to the wall outlet and all was well. I think a marginal connection can work fine at times and then power line noise can cause problems at other times.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am having the same problem. I called E* and the CSR told me that dishonline is down right now. She didn't give me a reason on why it is down and asked me to try it later.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

EVAC41 said:


> I am having the same problem. I called E* and the CSR told me that dishonline is down right now. She didn't give me a reason on why it is down and asked me to try it later.


Thanks for that- It's been down then all day I suppose. I had a similar experience today. I just hooked things up today and once connected, clicking on DishOnline locked up my 622 and after 5 minutes it rebooted itself. Repeated 3 times!

Hope they fix that so in a future software release it gives you an error message rather than hang the receiver.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

DonLandis said:


> Thanks for that- It's been down then all day I suppose. I had a similar experience today. I just hooked things up today and once connected, clicking on DishOnline locked up my 622 and after 5 minutes it rebooted itself. Repeated 3 times!
> 
> Hope they fix that so in a future software release it gives you an error message rather than hang the receiver.


Yeah, that would be good. After I got it working I ended up buying a longer ethernet cable so that I could plug the unit directly into the wall outlet behind my PC - I had originally had it on an extension cord.


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

Heh. Figures the day I get ethernet plumbed to my 622 and try it out would be the day the onlive service is fubar'ed.

Mine was hanging/freezing as well. I have a direct conection to my ethernet switch, and the connection tests good with another device. 

I'll try again later I suppose.


----------



## imbaaack (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know what the story is at this point now. I read all of the above comments then conducted my own experiment.

Today, I just hooked up a wireless bridge for my equipment in the basement (622). I went into the broadband setup and it detected an IP address etc. I went to Dish Online and then it wouldn't pull anything up under the various menus... new releases, adult lol, etc.

I went out of Dish Online and then tried to click back into it and mine locked up and rebooted itself after about 5 minutes like someone else mentioned.

This happened 3 times. 

About a half hour goes by and I come up and test my other 622 in the living room with a wired ethernet connection. This unit goes into Dish Online fine and browses everything. 

I run back downstairs and click into Dish Online in the other 622 again and it locks up. This is the one with the ethernet bridge. 

Previously though, I have clicked onto Dish Online with the wired 622 in the living room and it won't bring up any movies, pictures etc. 

At this point, I don't know if it's the 622 or the ethernet bridge, but from what I understand those of you with wired connections are having problems as well?

Thanks


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

There seems to be some consistency/connectivity issues with DishONLINE.
It probably would behoove anyone not to spend a whole lot of time diagnosing their local configuration, until we are certain everything is smooth and consistent on the DISH end. 

At times it has worked fine, and not at others, with no changes made to my local configurations.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Have you guys tried to download / rent movies? I tried to rent a movie and it would just say establishing connection and just stay like that for about 5 minutes then it would close the program and return to normal tv. Then I went into my rentals and then download list then history and it would say download failed and give the date and time it failed. Thats when I called E* and she told me that it was down right now and thats why the downloads are failing. I can still browse all the movies but can't rent any.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## badmans (Oct 3, 2006)

It seems Dish Online is broken. My system reboots when ever I try to select it. Perhaps they should call it Dish Offline.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually, my experience has been "sometimes the magic works and sometimes it doesn't." But heck, I get that on the web frequently.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Far as I am concerned they need to scrap the whole service and partner with either Netflix or Blockbuster for their video on demand . At least you would get more newer movies. Most if not all the movies on the present dishonline are older movies from 20 - 30 years ago and you can see them on any of the AEP + hd pack channels.


----------



## imbaaack (Dec 5, 2007)

On top of this issue I clicked on Dish On Demand last night and it crashed my receiver as well!


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Far as I am concerned they need to scrap the whole service and partner with either Netflix or Blockbuster for their video on demand . At least you would get more newer movies. Most if not all the movies on the present dishonline are older movies from 20 - 30 years ago and you can see them on any of the AEP + hd pack channels.


Bingo!!!!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Far as I am concerned they need to scrap the whole service and partner with either Netflix or Blockbuster for their video on demand . At least you would get more newer movies. Most if not all the movies on the present dishonline are older movies from 20 - 30 years ago and you can see them on any of the AEP + hd pack channels.


Although I agree it would be good if you could use one of the other services for video, including free video, the selection has been slowly changed to the point that a number of new releases are now available. No don't look at the item that says new releases. Sort the Dish Theatre list by movie date. 34 of the 281 titles are now 2007 movies. The blockbuster "300" is shown as the first on my list.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Although I agree it would be good if you could use one of the other services for video, including free video, the selection has been slowly changed to the point that a number of new releases are now available. No don't look at the item that says new releases. Sort the Dish Theatre list by movie date. 34 of the 281 titles are now 2007 movies. The blockbuster "300" is shown as the first on my list.


I know this is a little off topic, but if you like nothing but violence and destruction then watch both "300" and "Transformers". Both of these movies got high acclaim but when I saw them I was highly disappointed.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

So has anyone successfuly used dish-online this week? I finally got a broadband connection hooked up to my 622 receiver and when I tried to use dish online it froze and I had to reboot. That's when I found this thread. I'm just wondering if it's worth trying to use this feature later today, or if it just never works.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

lifterguy said:


> So has anyone successfuly used dish-online this week? I finally got a broadband connection hooked up to my 622 receiver and when I tried to use dish online it froze and I had to reboot. That's when I found this thread. I'm just wondering if it's worth trying to use this feature later today, or if it just never works.


Just tried it, came right up on the ViP622 in the bedroom here.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

phobos512 said:


> Just tried it, came right up on the ViP622 in the bedroom here.


Thanks for the reply. Mine is working now too. (I'm a little under-whelmed by the selection, but it's nice to have the additional options.) My 622 acted oddly the first day I had it connected to broadband - it was very slow when changing channels, but now everything is back to normal.


----------

